# PB on camera BLD Solve



## tato0498 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Owen (Dec 4, 2011)

http://cubesmith.com


----------



## Zane_C (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the solve. :tu
I'm assuming you're desperate for comments otherwise you wouldn't have posted the same video twice.

You haven't gave any details on how you're memorising, so it's difficult to comment on that.
Execution wise, perhaps you should try progressing on to M2. If you're not an M-slice fan, TuRBo might work better. 

I'll state the obvious, those stickers badly need replacing.


----------



## riffz (Dec 5, 2011)

They don't look like stickers to me. Is that a Diansheng?


----------

